# Warhammer 40k Dawn of War 2 - beste Klasse?



## huntertech (15. Juni 2010)

Kurze Frage, welche Klasse ist im Mehrspielermodus stärker als welche andere bzw. sind die Klassen komplett ausbalanciert? Und bei welcher bekommt man für die meiste Arbeit die meiste Gegenleistung?

Freue mich schon auf den Fan-Krieg


----------



## hallihalli92 (16. Juni 2010)

Meinst du mit Klassen Rassen?
Also generell kann man sagen, dass Chaos am einfachsten zu handhaben ist und mit die stärkste Rasse ist. An zweiter Stelle würde ich die Eldar und Tyraniden einstufen, dich gefolgt von den Space Marines. Als weiterhin schwächste Fraktion sehe ich die Orks an.


----------



## huntertech (16. Juni 2010)

Die Chaos habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, muss ich mal machen. Mir kamen die Eldar jetzt besonders schwer vor, die gehen doch nur, wenn man aum Laufenden Band irgendwelche Fähigkeiten einsetzt oder nicht?

Ansonsten kann mal also sagen, dass das Spiel nicht so ganz ausbalanciert ist? Also so wie Starcraft zum Beispiel


----------



## huntertech (17. Juni 2010)

Sagt bloß nicht, dass hier kein anderer DoW 2 zockt?


----------



## D3NNi5 (18. Juni 2010)

In zeiten von Starcraft 2 wird das wohl so sein! Ich habe auch mal ne Weile Dow gezockt, es hat mir auch Spaß gemacht, bis man mehr in das Spiel sehen konnte und man merkte, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt. Space Marines waren vor der CR Zeit sehr stark, dann kam das Add On und es trat das ein wo vor alle Angst hatten, es wurde mehr unbalance.

Die neue Rasse (Chaos) war die unfairste, sm wurde abgeschwächt und die Orks hatten nix mehr zu melden. Dann kam ein Update was die Balance in besserer Richtung lenken sollte, es aber nicht tat. Dann war ja auch schon SC2-Betatime. Ich hab mich in dow nur noch verzweifelt, Ich hatte dann kein Bock mehr da es in DOW irgendwas fehlte....

...Ich fing an parallel SC2 zu zocken. (Wo ich ja ein absoluter Noob war)
Kaum hatte man das Spiel an fühlte man sich irgendwie besser als in Dow. (Lag am B-net) Man hatte Freundeslisten, Ligen, in den man sich spielen musste und das beste man bekam immer einen Gegner der seinem Level war.
In Dow hat man in der Ladder MAtch immer auf ein zufälligen getroffen, der war zwar nach TL eingestuft war aber auch mal höher.
In SC2 ist das besser, 5 matches die dich in eine Liga stecken, da trifft man auf Gleichgesinnte mit gleichem Skill.

Ich muss auch sagen das System von DOW erzeugt keine Motivation, außer die die nach EP schreien die aber nix bringen. Das ist ja auch wieder gut an den SC2 Ligen, da will man immer höher.

So genug von sc2....

es wurde schon gesagt, DOW ist unbalanced, das ist auch der Grund warum die EPS-Spieler sich darüber aufregen, und eine Eps ohne CR machten, 

...schade eigentlich


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2010)

Achso, danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, ihr beiden 

Werde dann also bis SC2 rauskommt noch die Chaos nehmen (wobei ich eh nur mit nem Kumpel die KIs verhaue ) und dann am 27.7 (glaube ich) wird dann SC2 gezockt. Schade eigentlich, habe DoW1 eigentlich gemocht, auch wenn es auch deutlich unausgeglichen war (jetzt hab ich die Meinung, die Eldar wären schlecht )


----------



## relgeitz (18. Juni 2010)

ich hab mir damals DoW2 zwei wochen nach release beim blödmann um 10 Euro gekauft, der preis war falsch ausgeschrieben  ausgeschriebner preis = preis, also 10 flocken für ein neues spiel hingelegt ^^

ich hab damals die CoH Demo gezockt, und war recht spaßig. nur die WWII setting taugt mir nicht so, also war das schon cool, weil mir DoWI auch großen Spaß gemacht hat. 

Nur irgendwie kann ich mich mit DoWII nicht anfreunden, es gibt nichts zu bauen, ich weiß nicht was ich für Einheiten bauen soll, Taktiken und dergleichen. Ich muss dazu sagen, ich hab mich jetzt nicht großartig mit dem Spiel beschäftigt, und ich finde es ist das erste RTS wo die KI wirklich gut dagegen hält, auch auf leicht (da ich nicht so der RTSpro bin ^^) - aber ich würde DoWII eher als Taktikspiel sehen. 

Was mich stört ist die Kombination von Games for Windows Live und Steam Account - entweder/oder bitte.. 

Ist da Balancing wirklich so mies bzw. mies geworden? Wird das nicht mehr gepatched? Wollte eigentlich im Sommer das Game etwas intensiver ausprobieren.


----------



## D3NNi5 (18. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem Steam stimme ich zu. Eins muss doch reichen!

Dass DOW2 kein RTS ist sondern  ein RTT (real time tactic) ist stimmt auch wieder. Da in DOW2 keinerlei Makromanagment gibt, sondern es sich ausschließlich um Einheitensteuerung geht (Micro).
MAn hat auch das Gefühl man holt sich immer die selben Einheiten spielt, gegen immer die selben Gegner. ICh will DOW2 jetzt auch nicht schlecht reden, weil es ja auch schon spaß machen kann. Doch für den eSport oder dem Wettbewerb online ist es nicht so geeignet.

Aber CoH ist auch ganz geil, als ich es das erste mal gezockt hab war ich hin und weg. Doch da fehlt es wieder an was, gewisse unbalance ist immer zu spüren. Spieler merken wenn da was nicht hinhaut ohne zu waynen.


----------



## Scorp (20. Juni 2010)

D3NNi5 schrieb:


> Dass DOW2 kein RTS ist sondern  ein RTT (real time tactic) ist stimmt auch wieder. Da in DOW2 keinerlei Makromanagment gibt, sondern es sich ausschließlich um Einheitensteuerung geht (Micro).




Autsch. Mircomanagement gibt es, allerdings spielt es praktisch keine Rolle. Man hat keine einzelnen Einheiten, sondern immer nur Verbände aus Einheiten. Wenn ich z.B meinem Space-Marine Trupp sage, er soll auf einen herannahenden Ork-Trupp schießen, so war es das auch schon mit dem Mirco. Das Deckungsystem wird automatisch genutzt und wirkliches Focus-Fire gibt es nicht, da die Truppen immer nur in Richtung ihrer Ziele schießen. Manche Schüsse treffen erst gar nicht, und innerhalb des gegnerischen Truppes Einheiten herauszufocusen ist auch nicht möglich.
Auch Macromanagement ist kaum möglich. Kontrollpunkte einnehmen und die Energiepunkte mit Generatoren austatten. Hier und da globale Fähgikeiten. 

Somit bleibt nur zu sagen: Du hast Recht, dass das Spiel hauptsächlich mit der taktischen Komponente arbeitet. Das heißt: Wo platziere ich welche Truppen? Wann setze ich die Fähigkeiten ein? Ein Kampf besteht am Ende letztlich nur aus der Vorbereitung, dann ein paar Klicks und der Rest ist sehr Cinenamitsch. Man sieht wie die Schüsse fliegen, sie an den Deckungen und Rüstungen abprallen. Die Nahkämpfe sind sehr spannend, die Kill-Moves all das macht DoW (2) zu einem sehr actionlastigem und animationsgewichtetem Spiel. 
Das kann ich auch mal sehr gut und gerne geniesen, doch ist leider nicht sehr E-Sports tauglich.

Wirklichen Warhamm0r 40k Fans empfehle ich DoW 1 mit allen Addons. DoW 2 hat mir zu sehr abgespeckt und nach einiger Zeit verliere ich die Motivation.
Von den Server-Problemen und den 2 Sek-Delays für die Befehle brauch ich gar nicht zu reden. 
Auch Balance-Technisch ist DoW (1 u 2) keine große Klasse. Die vielen Rassen machen das, und das muss man den Entwicklern zugute halten, nahezu unmöglich. 

Als ich mit DoW 2 "aufgehört" habe (ich spiele is hin und wieder einmal, doch SC2 und League of Legends haben großen Vorrang) waren die Tyraniden ein wenig OP.


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2010)

Ok, eindeutige Meinung hier 

Fande DoW 1 auch besser, fiel mir sofort (negativ) auf, dass man bei DoW 2 nichts bauen kann und im Prinzip das einzige was man machen muss daraus besteht, Truppen zu bauen und zu koordinieren.

Werde mal abwarten, was SC2 so bringen wird, die Erwartungen sind natürlich groß und die Tests der Beta lassen auch nur Gutes verlauten. Ich denke, dass ich dann eher SC2 spielen werde, sofern es mich dauerhaft motiviert. Ansonsten bleibe ich bei meinen Ego-Shootern, aber vielleicht tut die Strategie mir eben doch was an.

Aber schon mal danke für eure Hilfe. Bis SC2 kommt zocke ich mit meinem Freund jetzt nur noch die Chaos


----------



## relgeitz (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir vor kurzen C&C:AR2 gekauft, und ich muss sagen, es macht schon um etliches mehr spaß als DoW2. gut da ich nur 10euro für zweiteres blechen musste


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2010)

Mal sehen. Habe bei mir noch AR3 rumliegen aber noch nicht richtig gezockt. Warte erstmal Starcraft ab und C&C ist in der Reihe der Spiele, die ich nacheinander durchspiele 


Bin ja schon mal froh, dass SC2 bald kommt und da wirklich alles Balance ist, sogar das Blätter/Dreck-Verhältnis auf dem Boden *grins*


----------



## D3NNi5 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe du hast nicht all zu große schmerzen. Der Microanteil liegt um einiges höher in DOW 2 als hier gesagt wird, mann kann gezielt Einheiten aus der Gruppe rausfocusen, mann muss auch mit rangeeinheite vor melee wegrennen 

so hab ich genug gezankt


----------



## Scorp (20. Juni 2010)

ja schon. aber da bietet sc2 wesentlich mehr.
am meisten nervt mich aber dieser gottverdammte delay. man kann doch so nicht richtig spielen?! akkurade aktionen mit geringen zeitfenster sind nicht möglich. wenn da thq die server mal auf trapp bringen würde, wäre das ein sehr großer zugewinn. aber so verdirbt es mit jeglichen spaß.


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2010)

Momentan spiel ich eh nur Lan, da gibts das ja nicht 

Finde aber schon, dass DoW II eben einfach nur aus Truppen bauen, Truppen aufrüsten, Truppen manövrieren und Spezialangriffe einsetzen besteht. 

Sagt mal, kann man mit SC2 eigentlich auch was anfangen wenn man nicht gaaaanz so Stategieeingefleischt ist?


----------



## Scorp (20. Juni 2010)

Natürlich. Wenn du anfängst wirst du zunächst gefragt, ob du schon Erfahrung mit deratigen Spielen oder mit Starcraft an sich hast. Danach kannst du wählen, ob du in eine Übungs-Liga eingeordnet werden willst, oder direkt beginnen möchtest. In der Übgungsliga spielst du gegen Gegner, die sich auch dort einordnen gelassen haben. Die Spielgeschwindigkeit ist verringert und die Karten sind anfängerfreundlicher gestaltet. Nach 5 Spielen kommst du dann in die Liga-Einordnungspahse. Auch das sind wieder 5 Matches. Das System "beobachtet" dich hierbei und versucht dich anhand deiner Spielweise, den APM (Actions per Minute) und natürlich anhand deiner Win/Lose Ratio in eine passende Liga einzuordnen.
Kupfer, Silber, Gold, Platin, Diamant - das sind die Namen der Ligen. Kupfer ist hierbei die Liga für die "schlechteren"/unerfahreneren Spieler und Diamant für die (semi-)Pro-Gamer. 

Da du dann gegen etwa gleich gute Spieler spielst, wirst du Schritt für Schritt Erfahrung im Spiel gewinnen und dich immer besser zurecht finden. Wenn du viel Intresse hast, kannst du dich im Internet zu Taktiken informieren. Hierzu empfehle ich den Youtube-Kanal von HDStarcraft und HuskyStarcraft, sowie die Fan-Site Starcraft 2 Ingame und dessen Forum.

Wenn du dich dann im Spiel besser gegen deiner Kontrahenten beweisen kannst, wirst du in eine höhere Liga eingeordnet (z.B von Kupfer nach Silber). Jede Liga ist übrigens unterteilt in Divisionen. Diese dienen dazu dich in einem Vergleich zu 100 anderen Spielern aus der Liga zu sehen, denn du wirst dich dann in einer Rangliste wieder finden. 

Somit ist die Lernkurve im Spiel schön flach, bietet aber ab der Silba Liga einen sehr steilen Verlauf. Denn, wie sagten bereits die Entwickler von Starcraft: "It's easy to learn, but hard to master."


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2010)

Wird das nicht irgendwann langweilig, dauernd das gleiche? Oder muss man bei SC immer genau auf den Gegner reagieren?

Sorry, zocke ja sonst nur Ego-Shooter und da muss mans ja


----------



## relgeitz (21. Juni 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wird das nicht irgendwann langweilig, dauernd das gleiche? Oder muss man bei SC immer genau auf den Gegner reagieren?
> 
> Sorry, zocke ja sonst nur Ego-Shooter und da muss mans ja



naja gerade das auf-den-gegner-einstellen ist ja reiz bei online spielen, natürlich auch bei RTS und RTT spielen. gerade bei solchen spielen musst du genau auf deinen gegner achten, und taktiken wissen um den gegner effektiv zu bekämpfen. ich kenn das noch von meiner WC3 zeit, da waren die großen unterschiede natürlich die völker, aber auch wie man das jeweilige volk spielt, die einheitmischung welcher held usw. 

ich will sogar behaupten, das man bei RTS/RTT viel länger einarbeitungszeit und übung braucht als bei FPS games. die unterschiede zwischen den RTS games sind viel größer als zwischen CoD6 und BFBC2 oder UT3. 

Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für RPGs. Wie es bei Sport und Rennen aussieht weiß ich nicht, spiel eigentlich nur RPG, RTS, und FPS. Wobei seit WC3 und C&C:AR3 keine guten RTS spiele mehr am Markt sind (Total War und Anno zähle ich da jetzt nicht dazu). Auch wenn DoW2 schon für eine schnelle Runde gut ist, und genau das stört mich ein wenig an RTS, die schnellen Runden. Ich kann mich nicht mal kurz hinsetzten und anzocken. Das geht bei FPS besser, derzeit fehlt mir leider die Zeit für zünftige strategierunden ^^


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2010)

Achso. Werde mir mal Starcraft II von nem Freund dann ausleihen, von dem ich weiß, dass er es bekommt und wenns mir gefällt, wer weiß, vllt. werd ich auch so n Strategie-Nerd


----------



## Scorp (21. Juni 2010)

Ausleihen? Wenn dann muss er dir seine Acc-Daten geben. Dann kannst du dich auf der Battle.net-Seite einloggen, es runterladen und dann spielen.

@relgeitz:
Kann dir in allen Punkten zustimmen.
Strategiespiele erfordern mehr Zeit als andere Spiele - gerade dann, wenn man etwas erreichen möchte.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2010)

Ach, so ne Art Steam also 

Auch nicht schlimm, dann zock ichs eben bei ihm, solange ich mich damit vor einem Fehlkauf bewahre. Aber ich denke, dass mich Starcraft doch überzeugen kann, zumal ich das Strategie-Genre auch interessant finde. Habe mich nur eben nicht eingezockt.

Aber dann schon mal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## mayo (21. Juni 2010)

Ich spiel DoWII seit dem Erscheinungsdatum. Allerdings nur gelegentlich, die Zeit fehlt halt. Es spielt sich völlig anders als alle anderen Strategie-Titel, da man ja komplett auf den Basenbau verzichtet. Das macht das Game aber aus. 

Momentan ist es durch das "Chaos Rising" Addon ziemlich unbalanced. Das Chaos ist die einfachste und stärkste Rasse. Mit den ist es am einfachsten, ala Zerg, zu spammen. 

Seit dem letzten Patch würde ich die Finger von den Orks lassen, die sind jetzt viel schwieriger zu spielen. Chaos, Eldar und SM sind schon die stärksten. Wobei es für jede Rasse fiese imba Taktiken gibt..


----------



## relgeitz (22. Juni 2010)

jetzt hört mal auf, da kriegt man ja richtig lust mal wieder ne runde dow2 zu zocken. kennt da jemand ne gute tipps und tricks seite oder strategien/taktiken? hab schon meine mühen gegen nen easy KI o.O


----------



## huntertech (22. Juni 2010)

Naja, also ich verhau mit nem Kumpel einen auf mega super ultra hart 

Die beste Strategie bzw. Taktik ist einfach mit den Tyranniden ein gut gemischtes Feld zu bauen, also ein paar Würmer, die Schüsse abfangen, ein paar harte Nahkämpfer und ein paar Fernkämpfer. Als Boss wählste den Angreifer und stattest den mit den drei Extras aus der untersten Reihe aus. Dann gehste gerade durch auf die Hauptbase und setzt die Extras des Bosses gegen alle Feinde ein. Dann kannste mit der Taktik locker gewinnen, solange du etwas Geduld hast und immer Truppen nachshcickst.


----------



## mayo (22. Juni 2010)

sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## hallihalli92 (23. Juni 2010)

Einfach mal in der Replay-Section stöbern, dort kann man am besten Taktiken erlernen.


----------



## relgeitz (25. Juni 2010)

hab gestern endlich zeit gefunden ein wenig DoW2 anzocken... nach einem jahr in der schublade, wird ja mal zeit ^^

die orks hätte mir sehr gefallen, und auch sm, aber ihr habt ja gesagt die wären sehr generft worden - also lag die wahl zwischen den aliens da und den eldar. 

Well... es sind die eldar geworden, die alien viecher waren jetzt nicht so meines, wirken irgendwie so zerg mässig. 

1. Runde ich+KI(easy) vs. 2x KI(easy)
wir sind vollends eingegangen... kA was ich falsch gemacht habe, musst erst mal checken was da alles so abgeht, habs zwar letztes jahr nach dem kauf mal kurz angezockt aber naja. 

2. Runde gleiche aufstellung
nach leichten anfangsschwierigkeiten, gings eigentlich recht ab, hatte am schluss 2x so ne MG truppe, 3x banshee, und den offense commander. 

3. Runde gleiche aufstellung 
da es letzte runde gut funktioniert hat, hab ich gleich direkt auf diese zusammenstellung hingearbeitet, und siehe da. war eigentlich extrem easy. auch wenn ich das mit der koordination und specials noch nicht so raus hab. 

Warum hat eigentlich jedes RTS game so ne blöde spezialfunktionen belegung? jede funktion ihren eigenen button. der held hat ja sowieso nur 1-4 von den dingern, da könnte man doch auch zB die Tasten 1-4 nehmen, fertig.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2010)

Ich versteh überhaupt nicht, wo euer Problem bei DOW 1 liegt, die KI fertig zu machen! Ganz einfach:

1. Aufstellung: Ich + Freund vs. KI (höchster Schwierigkeitsgrad)

2. Hauptstrategie: Du gehst von Anfang an erstmal daran, neue Truppen zu bauen (eine Mischung aus mächtigen Dingern, z.B. der Avatar) und mit den bereits vorhandenen die Energie-/Anforderungspunkte auf diener Spielfeldseite einzunehmen

3. Du machst es genau so und nicht anders. Wenn der Gegner sich einen Punkt klauen will, lass ihn. Ist auch egal, wenn du am Ende der Taktik keine Kontrollpunkte mehr hast, volkommen egal. Einfach immer weiter die möchtigsten verfügbaren Einheiten bauen und sämtliche Kämpfe vermeiden

4. Ist dein Truppenlimit soweit ausgereizt, gehst du mit allen Truppen einfach gerade durch zur gegnerischen Base, hier auch wieder: Siehst du Gegner, ignoriere sie. Greifen sie dich an, mach sie mit deinem Mega-Armee fertig.

5. Gerade durch bis zur gegnerischen Base und alle Truppen die Base angreifen lassen. Den Wegpunkt deiner Baracke setzt du mitten ins Schlachtfeld und sobald eine Truppe von dir stirbt, holst du sie einfach nach

6. Wenn die Gegner zu viele werden, setzte die Spezialattacke deines Teams ein. Dann haste wieder sauber und kannst die Base weiter plätten -> fertig!


----------



## relgeitz (25. Juni 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich versteh überhaupt nicht, wo euer Problem bei DOW 1 liegt, die KI fertig zu machen! Ganz einfach:


 
Es geht ja um DoWII ^^ 

bei DoWI hab ich mich bis zu mittel oder so vorgewagt. wie gesagt, ich nicht so der strategie crack, aber zock halt doch mal gerne ne runde.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2010)

Ich meinte 2, hab mich nur verschrieben


----------



## D3NNi5 (26. Juni 2010)

Wieder was in Sc2 besser ist, es gibt den Konter gegen bestimmte einheiten, das hat man in DOw2 nicht so extrem. Ich glaube man darf die beiden Spiele eigentlich nicht miteinader vergleichen.

Beide sind vom Sinn und der Spielweiße sehr unterschiedlich, und ich rede nicht nur vom Basenbau!

Was schon erwähnt wurde ist die Anfängerfreundlichkeit von SC2, die fehlt in DOW ja. Ich als absoluter mittelnoob in DOW2 komm gegen andere nicht immer klar, weil die einfach besser sind.
Da war der einstieg in Sc2 leichter obwohl das Spiel an sich schwerer ist.

2. Das mit de Delay in DOw2 stimmt, spielen auf hohen niveau ist nicht einfach mit 1-2s lag, und 3on3 geht dann garnicht

Es ist ja nicht mehr lange dann kommt unser Spiel raus. Gott sei Dank kann man noch sein Sommer genießen, bis man wieder in seinem Zimmer sitzt und sich nur um sein supply, minerals und gas kümmert.


----------



## huntertech (26. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mich schon bei Blizzard angemeldet und werde SC2 demnächst vorbestellen. Und wenn die zweite Beta anfang Juli startet, bin ich natürlich mit dabei 

Bei SC2 bin ich grad dabei, das hier zu lernen:

-Alle 3 Techtrees (wegen der Erkennung, was der Gegner macht)
-Strategien / Build Orders
-Welche Einheit gegen welche effektiv ist (ja, für alle)
-Welche Einheit was kann


Meint ihr, damit bin ich gut vorbereitet? SC1 hab ich nämlich nicht gezockt


----------



## D3NNi5 (26. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich sag mal so, ich hab schon über 300 h Spielzeit investiert. Mein Weg sah wie folgt aus

-einfach mal spielen (Protoss 1 MAtch)
-einfach mal spielen (terraner) und lieblingsrasse gefunden
-spielen spielen spielen spielen
-den groben Spielablauf begriffen
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-dann nahm ich mich mal ein Kumpel und gab mir gegen Zerk eine bestimme BO, die ich immer gegen diese Rasse spielen sollte egal was ist, ab diesen Zeitpunkt wurde ich besser


Was ich damit sagen will ist, du musst dich jetzt nicht hinsetzen und den Techtree auswendig lernen. Durch das einprägen bestimmter BO, bekommt man dieses Gefühl, man bekommt auch die Erfahren und man weiß was auf einen zukommen kann.
SC2 nimmt auch viel Zeit in anspruch! Mal gespannt ob man die Beta ab dem 1.7 wieder in anspruch nehmen kann


----------



## huntertech (26. Juni 2010)

Ich würde sagen, 2. Juliwoche.

Aber kann Techtree lernen und die ganzen anderen Sachen nicht nur von Vorteil sein? Dann kann ichs, muss es nur noch im Kampf zwischen Hektik und Chaos einsetzen lernen und bekomme zwischendurch natürlich auch Erfahrung.

PS: Was haste gegen die Toss?


----------



## relgeitz (27. Juni 2010)

kann man an der beta nur als vorbesteller teilnehmen?


----------



## huntertech (27. Juni 2010)

Ne, kannst dich auch so anmelden (musste aber nen Blizzard-Account haben) und musst deine Adresse und so eingeben und die Checken dein System, ob du es überhaupt spielen kannst.

Die 2. Beta startet wie gesagt ca. 2. Juliwoche und am 27. kommt ja schon das Spiel. Ich frag mal in dem SC2 Forum, ob man durch Vorbestellen auch nen Schlüssel für die 2. Beta bekommt


----------



## D3NNi5 (28. Juni 2010)

Erst war es so, dass man sich bei Battle.net anmelden musste, dann wurde man zufällig gewählt für die Beta.
Um nicht zu viele Key unnötig zu verschwenden bekamen die Leute die regelmäßig spielten noch Key für Freunde. erst einen, dann nochmal 2.

Dann kam die Aktion für Vorbesteller. Jetzt bin ich gespannt ob die Beta für alle zugänglich sein wird

edit: gegen Toss hab ich nix, aber ich habe mich extrem mit terra angefreunden, die machen mir irgendwie mehr Fun, und wenn ich überlege was ich alles mit den schon durch habe...boa war eine ganzen Stück arbeit


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2010)

Die Vorbestelleraktion gibts nicht mehr, hab schon gefragt. Und auch die 2. Beta wird geschlossen sein.

Aber ich bekomme wahrscheinlich nen Key von einem aus nem anderen Forum, da die Keys der 1. Beta auch für die 2. gelten


----------



## D3NNi5 (28. Juni 2010)

Haut doch dann hin, wenn du magst können wir dann paar Cg machen, vllt machen wir dann Thread auf, wegen Cg in der PCghw community


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema Orks:

Sie sind nicht die schlechteste Klasse bei DoW 2, schaut euch doch mal die Mp-Rankings an.
Haufenweiße Orks in den Top 10.
Sind wohl nicht sehr leicht zu spielen, aber wers draufhat, dann gehts wohl sehr gut ab. 

Ich persönlich spiele Tyraniden.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2010)

Wat is Cg?


----------



## D3NNi5 (29. Juni 2010)

CG's sind custom games. Entweder man macht ein Ladder match welches oder ein Privates match.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juni 2010)

Aso 

Ne geht nicht, man kann ohne ein bereits registriertes Blizzard-Spiel keinen Beta-Key (den ich jetzt habe) an einen Account knüpfen, ich komm in die Beta also trotzdem nicht rein. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## relgeitz (30. Juni 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Aso
> 
> Ne geht nicht, man kann ohne ein bereits registriertes Blizzard-Spiel keinen Beta-Key (den ich jetzt habe) an einen Account knüpfen, ich komm in die Beta also trotzdem nicht rein. Schade eigentlich...



kauf dir doch starcraftI oder diabloI-II - kostet 10 euro, kannst du bei battlenet registieren, und gut is.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juni 2010)

Ich geb doch keine 10 Euronen für 2 Wochen eher SC2 aus 

Ne, ich hab von nem netten SC2-Zocker nen Zweiten (unbenutzten) Beta-Account mit dem Key bekommen, wie auch immer er ihn registriert hat, und bei der 2. Beta bin ich mit dabei!


----------



## D3NNi5 (30. Juni 2010)

Is doch latte, für 2 wochen, lohnt nicht mehr, außerdem kann keiner garantieren dass er einen Key bekommt.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt, jetzt hab ich eh Zugang bzw. bald, wenn die Beta wieder anfängt.


----------



## relgeitz (30. Juni 2010)

naja egal ob beta oder nicht, diablo2 oder warcraft 3 zahlen sicher immer aus... sind einfach zeitlose klassiker


----------



## mayo (30. Juni 2010)

@ relgeitz+huntertech:

seid ihr hier nicht im falschen Thread??? Hier sollte es doch um DoW2 gehen, oder etwa nicht.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juni 2010)

DoW hatte sich ja geklärt, Chaos an die Macht 

Ne aber ist wirklich nur SC2-Fanboy-Geschwätz, passt hier echt nict rein. Aber trotzdem Danke für eure Tipps


----------

